# Leaking Rear Slide



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

Don't write often but I come on the site everyday and now I have a problem!
Just wondering if anyone would have a idea on how to fix a leaking rear slide?








Bottom passenger side water comes in with the slide open and shut when it rains.
Driving and just sitting in the drive way the water leaks in really good.
The trailer is 1 year and 6 weeks old and the dealership will fix it, but at a price
Suggestion, comments, and most importantly solutions would be welcomed.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We have to assume you have inspected the seals for debris such as leaves and sticks?!?!? Inspect for damage such as a torn seal or where the screws have pulled out or through the seal. After that inspect for gaps in the seals.

Let us know if you find any of those conditions.


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

I've did everything I could think of looked, pulled, seal lightly to check for cracks and 
then wented up top to take a look and found some pine needles and vacuumed them 
up. Still no idea what's going on. Lifted the front up so that it tilts back a bit to hopefully
drain backwards rather then forward into the trailer.


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

Are you sure it's the seal that is leaking? I had a problem in my old pop-up and it turned out to be a leak that started on the exact opposite side of the camper and ran along some electrical wires, dripped onto the floor and then ran into an area of the floor that I could see. Took a long time to diagnose the problem because I just kept on trying to seal areas near where I thought the leak was coming from.

I would inspect your entire roof and around your upper light fixtures to be sure the water's not following some weird trail.

My 2 cents worth


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

mikeysworld said:


> Don't write often but I come on the site everyday and now I have a problem!
> Just wondering if anyone would have a idea on how to fix a leaking rear slide?
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry too here about the leak its a bummer. From what you have said about leaking when opened or closed I would suspect the caulking on the roof at the rear. Not nescessarily on the troubled side but all along the lenght of the rear edge where the rubber roof finishes. Have you ever looked at this and recaulked?

My suggestion is to get up on the roof and clean the rear edge and then caulk anything that might look like an opening. It has screws for the clamp used on the rubber roof (at least it did on my Outback) . When you do that it takes time and its amazing what you see compared to a quick look.

Look at the lights. An Outbacker had a problem with the front light leaking into the inside so I expext the aft lights could do the same to.

I did mine when i first got it (about 2 weeks) and found alot of potential problems. After that time (about 3 years) I did not find any others so it was that settling from initial travel that caused it to open or break away.

PS Use the Dicor sealant it sticks great to anything and fills gaps very well.

Good luck.


----------

